# Showers



## mikeandhismotorhome (Apr 21, 2011)

After our first very successful wild experience I am keen to try wilding for a longer period but the wife says that she need to have access to a shower. I pointed out that the van has one but she is no prepared to have a time [water] restriction so that is out. 
So is there someplace we can go to just use the showers? I have also noticed (unless I was dreaming) that some motorway service stations have showers. Does anyone know the deal with these, are they free or do they operate on a "insert a coin" basis?


----------



## John H (Apr 21, 2011)

We have used sports centre showers - either go for a swim and use the showers or sometimes they let you pay for just the shower.


----------



## jenks (Apr 21, 2011)

Swimming pools are a great place to get a shower. Some gyms have shower facilities and you can sometimes pay a few quid to use them. Hotels with swimming pools more often than not will let you use the facilities for a small to extortionate fee depending on the hotel or even the staff on reception....... I've paid a fiver in the past to use the swimming pool and showers at a pretty rank hotel, but other times I've paid £2 to use the leisure suite at a 5 star hotel and they even did some photocopying and sent a fax for me 

As my MH is tiny inside, I try and plan so that every few days I am either somewhere like above or I'll book into a campsite. I like to use a campsite at least one night a week, as it's a good chance to top up on safe drinking water, empty the loo and socialise, and if I can find one with a good pub then even better. I also like campsites for a good de-clutter, plenty of space with like minded people about, so I can literly empty the entire van and re-organise everything for the next few days on the road.


----------



## mikeandhismotorhome (Apr 21, 2011)

Blimey, I am not that brave. :mad1:


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 21, 2011)

We never use our shower in the MH. Wife boils a kettle of water, watering can is 3/4 filled with cold water, hot water added to take the chill off. In swim costume, the water is poured over by the wife, who is standing on a stool. After soaping I get another dose of water. I'm clean. Then it is the wife's turn, same procedure. ☺☺☺ (it's true)


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 21, 2011)

we have used a similer way ourseves its easier than using the shower in the van ,we found that many beach areas down here have outside showers  at the side of the loos  we used those too, and swimming pools . if all else fails a quick dip in a nice river will suffice or a swim in the sea


----------



## kangooroo (Apr 21, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> We never use our shower in the MH. Wife boils a kettle of water, watering can is 3/4 filled with cold water, hot water added to take the chill off. In swim costume, the water is poured over by the wife, who is standing on a stool. After soaping I get another dose of water. I'm clean. Then it is the wife's turn, same procedure. ☺☺☺ (it's true)



I've tried a similar approach but as I'm a solo-wilder, it has to be a more basic and  one-person job involving tipping a washing-up bowl...

Currently I'm testing a solar shower on our patio before heading off to Scotland - although this is dependent upon having some sun and finding a tap to provide 10-20 litres of water.

Camping in a quiet, remote spot by a waterfall is much more practical - a ready water supply, no drainage problems and it can be quite invigorating too (but chilly!).


----------



## John H (Apr 21, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> We never use our shower in the MH. Wife boils a kettle of water, watering can is 3/4 filled with cold water, hot water added to take the chill off. In swim costume, the water is poured over by the wife, who is standing on a stool. After soaping I get another dose of water. I'm clean. Then it is the wife's turn, same procedure. ☺☺☺ (it's true)


 
If you do that in winter I am full of admiration!


----------



## Lorry Ball (Apr 21, 2011)

This is what I use, 6lt Handy pressure shower, half fill with cold water, then 2 sauce pans of boiling water, pump up then go
Ive had it about 10 years, you can also see how much water is left, it does a decent job
I tend to use about 2/3 of the bottle







Lorry


----------



## maingate (Apr 21, 2011)

There was a very good tip on here a couple of years ago for a free supply of warm water.

Get a couple of large bottles of soft drinks, the type with the dark brown plastic bottle. Fill with water and leave them in the sun on the dashboard. A clear plastic bottle does not absorb as much heat but will be better than nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 21, 2011)

A lady visited her doctor complaining about an unpleasant body odour.  The doctor asked he if she washed regularly.  She replied as far as possible. To this the doctor replied then wash possible as well.

Why mess about when there is a perfectly good shower in the Motorhome?  I can appreciate those in camper vans without facilities but where there is a water heater and a shower why mess about in costumes outside when you can have a good wash even washing possible at the same time.  No wonder there are comments about smelly motorhomers on some forums.


----------



## Byronic (Apr 21, 2011)

Some M/H  owners it appears, have paid out for what must be a large proportion of the purchase price of a M/H, for a shower room they don't use, and additionly the layout probably has been comprimised just to fit in the facility, particularly so in a small van.
Partly the reason I selfbuild.....I get what I want, a shower cubicle is a must for me.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 21, 2011)

Showering not such a problem if you remember to switch it off while you lather, then just rinse.

It's the hairdryer my wife insists on, couple of extra batteries, 2000w inverter and away she goes.

I did suggest holding her head out of the window, but, the look said it all!!


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 21, 2011)

John H said:


> If you do that in winter I am full of admiration!


 
Hi JH, good to have you back. Read a few of your posts but I stayed in the background. Winter shower, we do that in Goa, India or Oz but under European rules ☺☺


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 21, 2011)

John Thompson said:


> A lady visited her doctor complaining about an unpleasant body odour.  The doctor asked he if she washed regularly.  She replied as far as possible. To this the doctor replied then wash possible as well.
> 
> Why mess about when there is a perfectly good shower in the Motorhome?  I can appreciate those in camper vans without facilities but where there is a water heater and a shower why mess about in costumes outside when you can have a good wash even washing possible at the same time.  No wonder there are comments about smelly motorhomers on some forums.


 
Hi JT, I do agree with you. On the other hand it is the fun and enjoyment of doing things which are not normal in every day life like back home. If for any reason I was stuck and unable to, then I would certainly shower in the MH. In Ericia, Portugal, there were 5 couples, including us, all over 55 to 70, came off the beach and showered out of watering cans, a real laugh, with us old buggers messing around. A good one hour of fun. ☺ AND you don't have to go running around trying to find water to refill your tank.


----------



## Tony Lee (Apr 21, 2011)

Hobby has an 80 litre (or maybe a bit more) tank and we can go for three days with having at least one perfectly adequate shower a day each plus normal washing up and cooking. Your wife may "want" certain facilities but probably doesn't "need" them.

Same with hair dryers.

Unless you are prepared to be very frugal with water, you are not going to get much more than the three days anyway, so certainly possible to do a night or two without having to compromise personal hygiene or convenience.


----------



## John H (Apr 21, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> Hi JH, good to have you back. Read a few of your posts but I stayed in the background. Winter shower, we do that in Goa, India or Oz but under European rules ☺☺



Hi - its good to be back and I hope you are enjoying the weather we brought with us from Spain. Although I have to say that my admiration is reduced if you don't do it in winter in Cornwall!


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 21, 2011)

John H said:


> Hi - its good to be back and I hope you are enjoying the weather we brought with us from Spain. Although I have to say that my admiration is reduced if you don't do it in winter in Cornwall!


 
I am never in Cornwall, or for that matter in England for the winter. Sorry to disappoint you. Sorry. a white lie, spent this winter here due to wife having an operation. First time in 32 years.


----------



## John H (Apr 21, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> I am never in Cornwall, or for that matter in England for the winter. Sorry to disappoint you. Sorry. a white lie, spent this winter here due to wife having an operation. First time in 32 years.


 
Don't bame you - we always aim to escape English winters too! Hope Ann is ok now.


----------



## christine (Apr 21, 2011)

Our shower doesn't seem to drain well and obviously so if we are not dead level. We attached a cheap garden hose on/off push switch to the actual shower head which I hold, point and aim. Basically it is aim, switch on, wet, switch off, soap, switch on etc. I stand in a large washing up bowl also, to catch most of the water. It's amazing how little water you can get away with using.


----------



## jojo (Apr 23, 2011)

*showers*



mikeandhismotorhome said:


> After our first very successful wild experience I am keen to try wilding for a longer period but the wife says that she need to have access to a shower. I pointed out that the van has one but she is no prepared to have a time [water] restriction so that is out.
> So is there someplace we can go to just use the showers? I have also noticed (unless I was dreaming) that some motorway service stations have showers. Does anyone know the deal with these, are they free or do they operate on a "insert a coin" basis?


 hi buddy most  towns have a sports centre,i just pay for a swim and then have a shower or just have a shower.Happy camping.jojo


----------



## barryd (Apr 24, 2011)

Has she actually tried the shower?

We can manage two showers on one lot of hot water easy.  Yes you have to turn it off and on a lot but if it was just one person (IE your wife) she should be able to get a proper shower without turning it off.  

Tell her to try it or she's sacked!


----------



## GeoNomad (Apr 29, 2011)

kangooroo said:


> Currently I'm testing a solar shower on our patio before heading off to Scotland - although this is dependent upon having some sun and finding a tap to provide 10-20 litres of water



A tip on heating the solar shower - the best place I have found is on the dashboard. Protected from the wind it heats much more quickly than lying on the ground or a rock. In warmer climes you can get a hot shower in an hour.

I also carry the solar shower full, hanging behind the seat, so it doesn't take water from my small tank if I decide to have a shower.

---

I am planning on showering on the Dover-Calais ferry tomorrow. I noticed them last time I crossed, so this time I will be prepared. Good timing. I am probably ripe for one 

Peter


----------



## Kontiki (Apr 29, 2011)

We have no problem using the shower if we need to, often though we fill the solar shower with about 4 litres of water. I have made some slats that fit in the groove under the skylight over the the rear bed. I put the solar shower under the skylight supported by the slats & put the external temp sensor under the solar shower. I have had it up 70 deg. C :scared: but it will easily reach over 40 - 50 deg C. We then use this with a bit of cold added, I have a 12 volt shower I got from Maplins & use this with our solar heated water in a bucket in the shower compartment. Sounds like a lot of messing about but it really isn't. Even use a 12 volt power pack to run the shower - cost zero. Another advantage is that we can use possible dubious water supply from beaches etc. as we aren't going to drink it.
Have 2 solar showers & could heat up 40 litres if we want to, often will heat water up & store in the flask for washing up etc.
Not so much being eco friendly but just saving on gas :lol-053:


----------

